# What are you currently listening to? Part 11



## Andy

Bagh.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 10*


----------



## Marcel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 10*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 10*

For a younger generation:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Andy

Love this song


My favorite G.E song


This isn't their best of this song but I had to get the hair.
 

I wish I could permanently live in the 60's, 70's and 80's. lol There hasn't been to much after that , that has been "great". IMO. Well there is still some good stuff that is 90's and up of course. 
Sorry if any of these are repeats (if they are, feel free to edit) *SNAP* ~Snap out of it STP, welcome back to 2010~ Boo.


----------



## Jackie




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Gotta love the hairstyle on the announcer for that video.


----------



## Andy

I went searching for one and found two more favorites...







Random lol


----------



## Jackie

David Baxter said:


> Gotta love the hairstyle on the announcer for that video.



Thats Jimmy Savile Esq


----------



## luminous veil

I'm listening to Lateralus by Tool. .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epkG-xSYaHA


----------



## Andy

YouTube - white noise

Ahem. Not thee "brown noise". lol I don't know if that's an old superstition or not...

YouTube - brown noise


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - Lissie - Kid Cudi live cover - Pursuit Of Happiness


----------



## Andy

YouTube - David Lee Roth - Just A Gigolo

I use to love this song. Okay, I still do.


----------



## Daniel

Very elegant


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (Part 3)*

YouTube - The Like In I Love You - Brian Wilson


----------



## Daniel

Slow, relaxing ambient music:
YouTube - Patrick O'Hearn: So Flows The Current-"Beyond This Moment"


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Caulophyllum - Vacation (Space ambient)

YouTube - Gerardo Frisina - Will You Walk A Little Faster - feat. Norma Winstone.wmv


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Koop feat Yukimi Nagano - Bright Nights
YouTube - Marconi Union - Sleepless


----------



## Daniel

On _RollingStone_'s hotlist this week:

YouTube - Flying Lotus - MmmHmm music video (taken from Cosmogramma)


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - David Dallas feat. Niko - "I Get The Feelin"
YouTube - David Dallas - Big Time


----------



## Daniel

More hip hop:

David Dallas - "Turn It Around" Featuring Aaradhna


----------



## Daniel

Mentioned in the article/thread http://forum.psychlinks.ca/psycholo...tivity-and-mental-illness-the-mad-genius.html:

YouTube - Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean


----------



## Daniel

Music for dental offices  (originally posted by Dr. Baxter):

YouTube - Journey - Don't Stop Believing (Live)
YouTube - Journey - Faithfully 1983
YouTube - Journey "Open Arms" live in 1982


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Thanks for reposting those, Daniel. Most kind.


----------



## Daniel

Stefanie Heinzmann - Unbreakable


----------



## David Baxter PhD

And Stefanie Heinzmann does Metallica! 

YouTube - ‪Stefanie Heinzmann - The Unforgiven‬‎


----------



## Daniel

Another _RollingStone_ recommendation:

YouTube - Arcade Fire - The Suburbs (Unstaged)


----------



## Sophie Cecile

Youtube - Serj Tankian - Left Of Center - Lyric Video



Serj Tankian is absolutely amazing. The messages in his songs, his voice, his style. He's got something for everyone. *Swoon*


----------



## Daniel

Sophie Cecile said:


> Youtube - Serj Tankian - Left Of Center - Lyric Video
> 
> 
> 
> Serj  Tankian is absolutely amazing. The messages in his songs, his voice,  his style. He's got something for everyone. *Swoon*




I liked the "additional parking" sign pointing to the ocean


----------



## Sophie Cecile

Yeah, I thought that was pretty clever.   I'm still mystified as to how the video appeared in my post though.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sophie Cecile said:


> I'm still mystified as to how the video appeared in my post though.


 
I added it.


----------



## Sophie Cecile

David Baxter said:


> I added it.



Oh, thanks I was worried I had somehow accidentally linked it, and someone would be angry that I took up a lot of space.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It doesn't take up space. It just formats the link to the original video.


----------



## Daniel

Ambient music:


----------



## Daniel

A reprise:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Those are *big *fish...


----------



## Daniel

A size comparison of the whale shark to "hoomans":


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Lily




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Hip-hop from South Korea:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Never heard that one before.


----------



## Cat Dancer

I love Sting. :bonk:


----------



## Daniel

"Ride of Your Life" by James Oliver:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Nice to see she has found an appropriate venue for her music


----------



## Daniel

Sesame Street pulls Katy Perry from show - Yahoo! News


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I think it's a tempest in a teapot. Her video with Elmo is hardly pornography and I doubt there's a child anywhere who would have been at all distressed by seeing it. The parents complaining might be reminded that there are more risque things at children's eye level on the covers of the trashy magazines at eye level for children in the checkout lines of any grocery store.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

and the original...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Will




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## AmZ

One of my favorite bands from my teenage years.

_We all have a weakness
But some of ours are easy to identify.
Look me in the eye
And ask for forgiveness;
We'll make a pact to never speak that word again
Yes you are my friend.
We all have something that digs at us,
At least we dig each other
So when weakness turns my ego up
I know you'll count on the me from yesterday
If I turn into another
Dig me up from under what is covering
The better part of me
Sing this song
Remind me that we'll always have each other
When everything else is gone.
We all have a sickness
That cleverly attaches and multiplies
No matter how we try.
We all have someone that digs at us,
At least we dig each other
So when sickness turns my ego up
I know you'll act as a clever medicine.
If I turn into another
Dig me up from under what is covering
The better part of me.
Sing this song!
Remind me that we'll always have each other
When everything else is gone.
Oh each other....
When everything
Else is gone. _


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------

Music for Canadian winters:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## defect

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------



---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------

my fave new song, can't get enough of it!



---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

I haven't been able to listen to music for over a year because I was just way too emotional to get through a song without blubbering. It's nice that I can start listening again, and this last song I posted sort of sums up perfectly where I am at.


----------



## Marcel




----------



## Retired

last night on PBS I saw a program that blew me away!  It was a show put on by Jeff Beck called Jeff Beck Rock and Roll Party .

The performance includes Imelda May, Darrel Higham and Brian Setzer.

The highlight of the performances was Jeff Beck's tribute to Les Paul with Imelda May singing Mary Ford's vocals. 

Both were amazing in their their recreation of their great music of the Les Paul and Mary Ford.

I was unfamiliar with all these performers, but have added them all to my watch list.


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ Great song! 

I also like this version:


----------



## Marcel




----------



## forgetmenot

that is one great song.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## gooblax

I'm going to see a Weird Al performance next year


----------



## Andy

Old, but awesome movie. Love this song...Yes. I am bored.


----------



## Andy




----------



## David Baxter PhD

That chick is weird.


----------



## forgetmenot

She is very scary STP


----------



## Marcel

Pink says it is ok - to each his/her own - she's still rich and famous.


----------



## forgetmenot

She certainly is outspoken
like her energy but she is crazy
  fun crazy i guess to some 
scary to me
to be that crazy and get paid for it god i wish


----------



## Andy

David Baxter said:


> That chick is weird.


 
I know. I love her. 

I like her music, she sings about real issues and she doesn't censor herself and she actually can sing without having to lip sync. Her videos are weird, I find them funny, but I don't think she is like the person in the video's.  I think when she was younger she acted a little crazy but who doesn't...right?...right? lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I object to her stealing her name from Pink Floyd. :rant:


----------



## Andy

David Baxter said:


> I object to her stealing her name from Pink Floyd. :rant:


 
I guess they should have stuck with Tea Set. :lol:

BTW, you've been clean, green and lean for quite some time, what's your secret? lol Oh har har


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Actually, I'm none of those things currently. 

I supose it is time for another book review or blog post... :sigh:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## phoebe22

YouTube - In The Quiet Morning

YouTube - Duffy - Mercy

YouTube - Emma Shapplin - Spente le Stelle

YouTube - youtube emma shapplin cuerpo sin alma

YouTube - Good Enough


---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------

dating myself much? 

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------

YouTube - Stones Neil Diamond ('Stones' album 1971)

YouTube - Neil Diamond -- Done Too Soon

YouTube - Neil Diamond Be, Lonely Looking Sky, Dear Father, SkyBird

YouTube - Robbie Robertson "Making a Noise"

YouTube - The Band, Ophelia

YouTube - Ghost Dance

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------

oooh yeah 



finally figured it out. yay me :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

phoebe22 said:


> dating myself much?


 
Just out of curiosity, when you date yourself, who pays? or do you have a formula for splitting the costs?


----------



## phoebe22

David Baxter said:


> Just out of curiosity, when you date yourself, who pays? or do you have a formula for splitting the costs?



:lol:

Strictly Dutch Treat; fortunately, I'm a low-maintenance date :teehee:

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------



---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------


----------

